# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  250 лучших фильмов по версии IMDb (англ. IMDb Top 250) — список лучших художественных

## Justin

1. Побег из Шоушенка (Фрэнк Дарабонт, 1994) 
2. Крёстный отец (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1972) 
3. Крёстный отец 2 (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1974) 
4. Хороший, плохой, злой (Серджио Леоне, 1966) 
5. Криминальное чтиво (Квентин Тарантино, 1994) 
6. Список Шиндлера (Стивен Спилберг, 1993) 
7. Темный рыцарь (Кристофер Нолан, 2008) 
8. Пролетая над гнездом кукушки (Милош Форман, 1975) 
9. Двенадцать разгневанных мужчин (Сидни Люмет, 1957) 
10. Звездные войны V: Империя наносит ответный удар (Ирвин Кершнер, 1980) 
11. Касабланка (Майкл Кёртиц, 1942) 
12. Звездные войны IV: Новая надежда (Джордж Лукас, 1977) 
13. Властелин колец: Возвращение короля ( Питер Джексон , 2003) 
14. Семь самураев (Акира Куросава, 1954) 
15. Славные парни (Мартин Скорцезе, 1990) 
16. Окно во двор (Альфред Хичкок, 1954) 
17. Город Бога (Фернанду Мейреллиш, 2002) 
18. Индиана Джонс: В поисках утраченного ковчега (Стивен Спилберг, 1981) 
19. Бойцовский клуб (Дэвид Финчер, 1999) 
20. Однажды на Диком Западе (Серджио Леоне,1968) 
21. Властелин колец: Братство кольца (Питер Джексон, 2001) 
22. Обычные подозреваемые (Брайан Сингер, 1995) 
23. Психо (Альфред Хичкок, 1960) 
24. Молчание ягнят (Джонатан Демми, 1991) 
25. Бульвар Сансет (Билли Уайлдер, 1950) 
26. Район № 9 (Нил Бломкамп, 2009) 
27. Вверх (Пит Доктер, 2009) 
28. Матрица (братья Вачовски, 1999) 
29. Доктор Стрейнджлав (Стэнли Кубрик, 1964) 
30. Помни (Кристофер Нолан, 2000) 
31. К северу через северо-запад (Альфред Хичкок, 1959) 
32. Эта прекрасная жизнь (Фрэнк Капра, 1946) 
33. Семь (Дэвид Финчер, 1995) 
34. Властелин колец: Две крепости (Питер Джексон, 2002) 
35. Гражданин Кейн (Орсон Уэллс, 1941) 
36. Леон (Люк Бессон, 1994) 
37. Апокалипсис сегодня (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1979) 
38. Красота по-американски (Сэм Мендес, 1999) 
39. Таксист (Мартин Скорсезе, 1976) 
40. Американская история X (Тони Кей, 1998) 
41. Лоуренс Аравийский (Дэвид Лин, 1962) 
42. Головокружение (Альфред Хичкок, 1958) 
43. Форрест Гамп (Роберт Земекис, 1994) 
44. ВАЛЛ-И (Эндрю Стэнтон, 2008) 
45. Тропы славы (Стэнли Кубрик, 1957) 
46. Амели (Жан-Пьер Жене, 2001) 
47. Двойная страховка (Билли Уайлдер, 1944) 
48. М (Фриц Ланг, 1931) 
49. Чужой (Ридли Скотт, 1979) 
50. Убить пересмешника (Роберт Маллиган, 1962) 
51. Сокровища Сьерра-Мадре (Джон Хьюстон, 1948) 
52. Заводной апельсин (Стэнли Кубрик, 1971) 
53. Сияние (Стэнли Кубрик, 1980) 
54. Терминатор 2: Судный день (Джеймс Кэмерон, 1991) 
55. Спасти рядового Райана (Стивен Спилберг, 1998) 
56. Третий человек (Кэрол Рид, 1949) 
57. Отступники (Мартин Скорсезе, 2006) 
58. Жизнь других (Флориан Хенкель фон Доннерсмарк, 2006) 
59. Пианист (Роман Полански, 2002) 
60. Китайский квартал (Роман Полански, 1974) 
61. Унесённые призраками (Хаяо Миядзаки, 2001) 
62. Огни большого города (Чарли Чаплин, 1931) 
63. Чужие (Джеймс Кэмерон, 1986) 
64. Вечное сияние чистого разума (Мишель Гондри, 2004) 
65. Секреты Лос-Анджелеса (Кёртис Хэнсон, 1997) 
66. Реквием по мечте (Даррен Аронофски, 2000) 
67. Лодка (Вольфганг Петерсен, 1981) 
68. Монти Пайтон и Святой Грааль (Терри Гиллиам, Терри Джонс, 1975) 
69. Мост через реку Квай (Дэвид Лин, 1957) 
70. Бешеные псы (Квентин Тарантино, 1992) 
71. Лабиринт Фавна (Гильермо дель Торо, 2006) 
72. Миллионер из трущоб (Дэнни Бойл, 2008) 
73. Всё о Еве (Джозеф Лео Манкевич, 1950) 
74. Бешеный бык (Мартин Скорсезе, 1980) 
75. Мальтийский сокол (Джон Хьюстон, 1941) 
76. Расёмон (Акира Куросава, 1950) 
77. Поющие под дождём (Стэнли Донен, Джин Келли, 1952) 
78. Новые времена (Чарли Чаплин, 1936) 
79. В джазе только девушки (Билли Уайлдер, 1959) 
80. Гран Торино (Клинт Иствуд, 2008) 
81. Ребекка (Альфред Хичкок, 1940) 
82. Бункер (Оливер Хиршбигель, 2004) 
83. Престиж (Кристофер Нолан, 2006) 
84. Метрополис (Фриц Ланг, 1927) 
85. Квартира (Билли Уайлдер, 1960) 
86. Амадей (Милош Форман, 1984) 
87. Новый кинотеатр «Парадиз» (Джузеппе Торнаторе, 1988) 
88. Человек-слон (Дэвид Линч, 1980) 
89. Жизнь прекрасна (Роберто Бениньи, 1997) 
90. Космическая одиссея 2001 (Стэнли Кубрик, 1968) 
91. Великий диктатор (Чарли Чаплин, 1940) 
92. Однажды в Америке (Серджио Леоне, 1984) 
93. Похитители велосипедов (Витторио де Сика, 1948) 
94. Назад в будущее (Роберт Земекис, 1985) 
95. Цельнометаллическая оболочка (Стэнли Кубрик, 1987) 
96. Мистер Смит едет в Вашингтон (Фрэнк Капра, 1939) 
97. Великий побег (Джон Стёрджес, 1963) 
98. Афера (Джордж Рой Хилл, 1973) 
99. Город грехов (Роберт Родригес, Фрэнк Миллер, 2005) 
100. Печать зла (Орсон Уэллс, 1958) 
101. Храброе сердце (Мел Гибсон, 1995) 
102. В порту (Элиа Казан, 1954) 
103. Седьмая печать (Ингмар Бергман, 1957) 
104. Звездный путь (Дж. Дж. Абрамс, 2009) 
105. 500 дней лета (Марк Уэбб, 2009) 
106. Отель «Руанда» (Терри Джордж, 2004) 
107. Индиана Джонс и последний крестовый поход (Стивен Спилберг, 1989) 
108. Бэтмен: Начало (Кристофер Нолан, 2005) 
109. Челюсти (Стивен Спилберг, 1975) 
110. Зеленая миля (Фрэнк Дарабонт, 1999) 
111. Незнакомцы в поезде (Альфред Хичкок, 1951) 
112. Непрощённый (Клинт Иствуд, 1992) 
113. Старикам здесь не место (братья Коэн, 2007) 
114. Звездные войны 6: Возвращение джедая (Ричард Маркуанд, 1983) 
115. Рестлер (Даррен Аронофски, 2008) 
116. Бегущий по лезвию (Ридли Скотт, 1982) 
117. Гладиатор (Ридли Скотт, 2000) 
118. Дурная слава (Альфред Хичкок, 1953) 
119. Манчжурский кандидат (Джон Франкенхаймер, 1962) 
120. Олдбой (Пак Чхан Ук, 2003) 
121. Крепкий орешек (Джон Мактирнан, 1988) 
122. На несколько долларов больше (Серджио Леоне, 1965) 
123. Ровно в полдень (Фред Цинненманн, 1952) 
124. Глубокий сон (Ховард Хоукс, 1946) 
125. Люк-холодная рука (Стюарт Розенберг, 1967) 
126. Фарго (братья Коэн, 1996) 
127. Волшебник страны Оз (Виктор Флеминг, 1939) 
128. Генерал (Клайд Брукман, Бастер Китон, 1927) 
129. Принцесса Мононокэ (Хаяо Миядзаки, 1997) 
130. Свидетель обвинения (Билли Уайлдер, 1957) 
131. Мальчишник в Вегасе (Тодд Филлипс, 2009) 
132. Донни Дарко (Ричард Келли, 2001) 
133. Земляничная поляна (Ингмар Бергман, 1957) 
134. Нефть (Пол Томас Андерсон, 2007) 
135. Телохранитель (Акира Куросава, 1961) 
136. Одной счастливой ночью (Фрэнк Капра, 1934) 
137. Схватка (Майкл Манн, 1995) 
138. Добрые сердца и короны (Роберт Гамер, 1949) 
139. Энни Холл (Вуди Аллен, 1977) 
140. Ран (Акира Куросава, 1985) 
141. Охотник на оленей (Майкл Чимино, 1978) 
142. Бен-Гур (Уильям Уайлер, 1959) 
143. Шестое чувство (М. Найт Шьямалан, 1999) 
144. Убить Билла. Фильм 1 (Квентин Тарантино, 2003) 
145. Плата за страх (Генри-Джордж Клозет, 1953) 
146. Взвод (Оливер Стоун, 1986) 
147. В диких условиях (Шон Пенн, 2007) 
148. Нюрнбергский процесс (Стэнли Крамер, 1961) 
149. Дьявольские души (Генри-Джордж Клозет, 1955) 
150. Ночи Кабирии (Федерико Феллини, 1957) 
151. Малышка на миллион (Клинт Иствуд, 2004) 
152. Батч Кэссиди и Санденс Кид (Джордж Рой Хилл, 1969) 
153. Ультиматум Борна (Пол Гринграсс, 2007) 
154. Восемь с половиной (Федерико Феллини, 1963) 
155. Житие Брайана (Терри Джонс, 1979) 
156. Гроздья гнева (Джон Форд, 1940) 
157. Большой Лебовски (братья Коэн, 1998) 
158. Большой куш (Гай Ричи, 2000) 
159. Золотая лихорадка (Чарли Чаплин, 1925) 
160. Выпускник (Майк Николс, 1967) 
161. Ночь охотника (Чарльз Лоутон, 1955) 
162. Останься со мной (Роб Райнер, 1986) 
163. Убийство (Стэнли Кубрик, 1956) 
164. Рататуй (Брэд Бёрд, 2007) 
165. В поисках Немо (Эндрю Стэнтон, 2003) 
166. Сука-любовь (Алехандро Гонсалес Иньярриту, 2000) 
167. Самое жаркое время дня (Сидни Льюмет, 1975) 
168. Ганди (Ричард Аттенборо, 1982) 
169. Короткая встреча (Дэвид Лин, 1945) 
170. Унесенные ветром (Виктор Флеминг, 1939) 
171. На игле (Дэнни Бойл, 1996) 
172. Король-лев (Роджер Аллерс, Роб Минкофф, 1994) 
173. Лицо со шрамом (Брайан де Пальма, 1983) 
174. Дикая банда (Сэм Пекинпа, 1969) 
175. Нечто (Джон Карпентер, 1982) 
176. Рассвет: песня двух людей (Фридрих Вильгельм Мурнау, 1927) 
177. V - значит вендетта (Джеймс МакТиг, 2005) 
178. День сурка (Гарольд Рэмис, 1993) 
179. Терминатор (Джеймс Кэмерон, 1984) 
180. Игра навылет (Джозеф Лео Манкевич, 1972) 
181. Харви (Генри Костер, 1950) 
182. История игрушек (Джон Лассетер, 1995) 
183. Принцесса-невеста (Роб Райнер, 1987) 
184. Малыш (Чарли Чаплин, 1921) 
185. Бильярдист (Роберт Россен, 1961) 
186. Загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона (Дэвид Финчер, 2008) 
187. Тень сомнения (Альфред Хичкок, 1943) 
188. Умберто Д. (Витторио де Сика, 1952) 
189. Лучшие годы нашей жизни (Уильям Уайлер, 1946) 
190. Суперсемейка (Брэд Бёрд, 2004) 
191. Двенадцать обезьян (Терри Гиллиам, 1995) 
192. Дитя человеческое (Альфонсо Куарон, 2006) 
193. Карты, деньги, два ствола (Гай Ричи, 1998) 
194. Впусти меня (Томас Альфредсон, 2008) 
195. Шталаг 17 (Билли Уайлдер, 1953) 
196. Случай в Окс-Боу (Уильям Уэлман, 1943) 
197. Могила светлячков (Исао Такахата, 1988) 
198. Утиный суп (Лео МакКэри, 1933) 
199. Казино (Мартин Скорсезе, 1995) 
200. Битва за Алжир (Джилло Понтекорво, 1966) 
201. Африканская королева (Джон Хьюстон, 1951) 
202. Леди исчезает (Альфред Хичкок, 1938) 
203. В случае убийства набирайте «М» (Альфред Хичкок, 1954) 
204. Письма с Иводзимы (Клинт Иствуд, 2006) 
205. Приключения Робина Гуда (Майкл Кёртиц, Уильям Кейли, 1938) 
206. Залечь на дно в Брюгге (Мартин МакДонах, 2008) 
207. Анатомия убийства (Отто Премингер, 1959) 
208. Разговор (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1974) 
209. Трамвай «Желание» (Элиа Казан, 1951) 
210. Кинг-Конг (Мериан Купер, Эрнест Б. Шодсэк, 1933) 
211. Изгоняющий дьявола (Уильям Фридкин, 1973) 
212. Потерянный уикэнд (Билли Уайлдер, 1945) 
213. Эд Вуд (Тим Бертон, 1994) 
214. Скафандр и бабочка (Джулиан Шнабель, 2007) 
215. Дорога (Федерико Феллини, 1954) 
216. Кто боится Вирджинии Вулф? (Майк Николс, 1966) 
217. Верёвка (Альфред Хичкок, 1948) 
218. Его девушка Пятница (Ховард Хоукс, 1940) 
219. На западном фронте без перемен (Льюис Майлстоун, 1930) 
220. Ребёнок Розмари (Роман Полански, 1968) 
221. Подмена (Клинт Иствуд, 2008) 
222. Бонни и Клайд (Артур Пенн, 1967) 
223. Наконец в безопасности (Фред С. Ньюмайер, Сэм Тейлор, 1923) 
224. Столкновение (Пол Хаггис, 2004) 
225. Сладкий запах успеха (Александр Маккендрик, 1957) 
226. Франкенштейн (Джеймс Уэйл, 1931) 
227. Филадельфийская история (Джордж Кьюкор, 1940) 
228. Сеть (Сидни Люмет, 1976) 
229. Убить Билла. Фильм 2 (Квентин Тарантино, 2004) 
230. Паттон (Франклин Дж. Шаффнер, 1970) 
231. Манхэттен (Вуди Аллен, 1979) 
232. День, когда остановилась Земля (Роберт Уайз, 1951) 
233. Большие ожидания (Дэвид Лин, 1946) 
234. Магнолия (Пол Томас Андерсон, 1999) 
235. Крупная рыба (Тим Бертон, 2003) 
236. Крадущийся тигр, затаившийся дракон (Энг Ли, 2000) 
237. Мышьяк и старые кружева (Фрэнк Капра, 1944) 
238. Маленькая мисс Счастье (Джонатан Дейтон, Валери Фэрис, 2006) 
239. Лаура (Отто Премингер, 1944) 
240. Луна 2112 (Данкан Джонс, 2009) 
241. Таинственная река (Клинт Иствуд, 2003) 
242. Носферату: Симфония ужаса (Фридрих Вильгельм Мурнау, 1922) 
243. Слава (Эдвард Цвик, 1989) 
244. Римские каникулы (Уильям Уайлер, 1953) 
245. Умница Уилл Хантинг (Гас Ван Сент, 1997) 
246. Душной южной ночью (Норман Джуисон, 1967) 
247. Рокки (Джон Дж. Эвилдсен, 1976) 
248. Сладкая жизнь (Федерико Феллини, 1960) 
249. Гарольд и Мод (Harold and Maude) (Хэл Эшби, 1971) 
250. Мой парень Годфри (Грегори Ла Кава, 1936)

----------


## Justin

2. Крёстный отец (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1972) 
3. Крёстный отец 2 (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1974)
5. Криминальное чтиво (Квентин Тарантино, 1994) 
6. Список Шиндлера (Стивен Спилберг, 1993) 
7. Темный рыцарь (Кристофер Нолан, 2008)
10. Звездные войны V: Империя наносит ответный удар (Ирвин Кершнер, 1980)
21. Властелин колец: Братство кольца (Питер Джексон, 2001)
34. Властелин колец: Две крепости (Питер Джексон, 2002) 
35. Гражданин Кейн (Орсон Уэллс, 1941) 
36. Леон (Люк Бессон, 1994)
39. Таксист (Мартин Скорсезе, 1976)
12. Звездные войны IV: Новая надежда (Джордж Лукас, 1977) 

 вот эти фильмы я смотрела из  списка)
13. Властелин колец: Возвращение короля ( Питер Джексон , 2003)

----------


## PatR!oT

а мне из всего больше всего понравились два фильма  это Леон  и мальчишник в вегасе ))))

----------

